

Ask HN: are there any more Aaron Swartzs in trouble because of such things? - shail

We already have lost one and we should not lose more of such souls. What can we do to prevent such a thing?<p>Shouldn't there be blanket rules for incriminating some individual for such frauds in which nobody is physically hurt. I think what Aaron did, didn't hurt anyone physically (and even emotionally). If DOJ even has a possible way of putting up 35 years for such a thing, the system is definitely faulty.<p>I think DOJ needs some blanket restrictions on such things like the sentence can never be more than 4-5 years in the worst case.
======
DrWhax
I guess we should demand the DoJ stops prosecuting people who are fighting for
civil rights and not corporations.

[http://www.emptywheel.net/2013/01/13/two-days-before-
cambrid...](http://www.emptywheel.net/2013/01/13/two-days-before-cambridge-
cops-arrested-aaron-swartz-secret-service-took-over-the-investigation/)

------
1337biz
How about Auernheimer/weev who is going to end up in jail very soon for
similarly ridiculous charges?

